# people who type teh



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

And that includes me!

teh teh the teh the the teh oh for fecks sake!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It's OK...nobody is perfect!!!

teh!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

> And that includes me!
> 
> teh teh the teh the the teh oh for fecks sake!!!!!!


eh ???

teh.. what ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

heh


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

heh


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm.............. a man soon to nabbed by the 30kb forum signature limit patrol..... Â : : : : : :

btw.. you number plate is dirty ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm.............. a man soon to nabbed by the 30kb forum signature limit patrol..... Â : : : : : :
> 
> btw.. you number plate is dirty ;D


bye teh way YOU number plate is dirty, not plain Scottish my friend !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whats TEH??


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

HET backwards.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sdrawkcab ? ? ? Â ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You got this wrong John...just check the spelling again!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

! Dettops llew ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Teh is what people who can touch type (or those that think they can) often end up typing instead of 'the'.

AFAIK, Word will correct this for you as it's such a commonly misspelled word, but forums such as this, rely on people actually re-reading their posts before they submit them. Fat chance.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ype !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

J00 Guys just ain't l33t enough


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I do it all of teh time ;D

Gren


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

http://www.somethingawful.com/jeffk/intarnetguido/

you mean THIS?

THIS SI TEH COOLEST PAEG ON TEH INTARNET!
AEHAEHAEHAEH

FAG0RTS


----------

